# CA teacher calls troops dumb (Update)



## 256 (Jan 28, 2018)

I’ll just put this here...

California teacher slams military members as 'lowest of the low' in classroom rant caught on video

As a new member I really shouldn’t be making new threads, but everyone needs to know who this ass-clown is.

-256


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 28, 2018)

256 said:


> I’ll just put this here...
> 
> California teacher slams military members as 'lowest of the low' in classroom rant caught on video
> 
> ...


New members are good-to-go to begin new threads.  Keep in mind that these stories are a dime a dozen. Both Fox and CNN like to post them for clicks. 

Lots to be “outraged” about in the world, this “teacher” falls pretty low on my priority scale.


----------



## CDG (Jan 28, 2018)

Hopefully he faces some disciplinary action.  Such a tired argument to make too.


----------



## 256 (Jan 28, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> New members are good-to-go to begin new threads.  Keep in mind that these stories are a dime a dozen. Both Fox and CNN like to post them for clicks.
> 
> Lots to be “outraged” about in the world, this “teacher” falls pretty low on my priority scale.



Good way to look at it.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 28, 2018)

Meh...even stupid people get to have an opinion....


----------



## Topkick (Jan 28, 2018)

256 said:


> I’ll just put this here...
> 
> California teacher slams military members as 'lowest of the low' in classroom rant caught on video
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, we have always been stereotyped by many people as the under-educated, lower class kids with no other option. I have actually heard people say this before and in many cases (certainly not all) its true. I am actually very proud that our military takes them in and gives them a home and a family. But its very shitty to make this statement. And....some people just don't understand true patriotism and that many of us actually just want serve and to be Soldiers, Airman, Sailors, and Marines. My opinion, of course.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 28, 2018)

Some of the brightest and smartest people I have ever known were Grunts!

Some of the most ignorant people I have ever known were teachers and professors!

Many people simply need to keep their ignorant opinions to themselves when they truly don't know what they are talking about. Classrooms aren't their "personal spaces" for spreading their beliefs.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jan 28, 2018)

Some folks in this country find the existence and necessity of a military culture, a band of people who are fit to fight, so distasteful that it can turn into contempt.  

An excellent article on this very subject, posted by a well respected member of an SF forum:

Americans, Even When They Are Proud of Them, Do Not Like Their Legions


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 28, 2018)

Maybe the troops are jerks!


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 28, 2018)

"Those that can do, those that can't teach"



*Not true in all situation, as we all know some great teachers/professors, but probably true in this case.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 28, 2018)

H


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 28, 2018)

Eh, that's what I love about academia. You get to prove to all of the naysayers that you are way smarter than them and bask in their open contempt of you.

Greggy is probably still pissed that some grunt from Pendleton banged his wife, or GF, and has yet to let go of his butthurt.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 28, 2018)

Many teachers and professors are liberal / very liberal mouth breathers, no disrespect to our left leaning members since they don't act like jerk offs.

M.


----------



## Scubadew (Jan 29, 2018)

ThEy'Re ThE fReAcKIn LoWeSt Of OuR lOw


----------



## AWP (Jan 29, 2018)

California, guys. Next you're going to act surprised that Southern Baptists vote Republican or that dogs like to lick their own balls or something.

California. They exist off your radar because my cousin FLORIDA MAN is always on the job.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 29, 2018)

Maybe we should invite that teacher here to ShadowSpear, so he can see how intellectually challenged, mentally deficient, and academically bereft the military actually is?  I mean there are no high level discussions here, just porn, cartoons and rabid moto speech, right?

What a self righteous, self absorbed, intellectual elitist.  He doesn't know what he doesn't know, and therefore goes ad-hominem and argument ad absurdum all over a personal agenda. As Billy Pilgrim, and an inactive member here are wont to say... "and so it goes."

Maybe, I, along with the rest of the membership here, should just start drooling, babbling and banging our heads against the wall to please the uninformed in the general public.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 29, 2018)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Greggy is probably still pissed that some grunt from Pendleton banged his wife, or GF, and has yet to let go of his butthurt.



or that some grunt banged his 'partner' in the restroom of the Tool Shed in Palm Springs, and has yet to let go of his lack of butthurt.

He may just be distressed by the fact he can hear himself fart again.


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 29, 2018)

DocIllinois said:


> Some folks in this country find the existence and necessity of a military culture, a band of people who are fit to fight, so distasteful that it can turn into contempt.
> 
> An excellent article on this very subject, posted by a well respected member of an SF forum:
> Americans, Even When They Are Proud of Them, Do Not Like Their Legions


The poem “Tommy” comes to mind...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 29, 2018)

Well...Pitchfork Nation got involved...were I a betting man, and I am....kiss his job and city council position goodbye.

To add - this guys seems like a real peach:

_This isn’t Mr. Salcido’s first controversy at El Rancho High. In 2012, he was placed on administrative leave after admitting to slapping a student, the Los Angeles Daily News reported at the time. In 2010, he was reportedly suspended after a parent complained that he threatened his daughter and made inappropriate comments to his summer school class about race. In both instances, Mr. Salcido claimed that the allegations were “exaggerated.”_

_Gregory Salcido, Calif. teacher, investigated for in-class rant calling military members ‘dumbsh—s’_


----------



## Topkick (Jan 29, 2018)

This guy actually compared a family tradition of serving in the military to a family tradition of beating women..WTF is wrong with this guy?  Hurry up and get this cat far away from kids.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 29, 2018)

Me strong like bull, smart like tractor...hands hurt from dragging knuckles....


----------



## Muppet (Jan 29, 2018)

Me Mongo. Be likes heavy tings. Me pick things up and put dem down.....

M.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jan 29, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Me strong like bull, smart like tractor...hands hurt from dragging knuckles....





Muppet said:


> Me Mongo. Be likes heavy tings. Me pick things up and put dem down.....
> 
> M.


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 29, 2018)

Agoge, the hate was given because it is true, and I don't like it. 



Agoge said:


> Meh...even stupid people get to have an opinion....


----------



## Dame (Jan 29, 2018)

If there is any upside to this story, it's that 4 years ago it wouldn't have rated a story at all.


----------



## DC (Jan 29, 2018)

I blasted him via email and signed this. Anyone can. City Council condemned this fool but he needs a political slap.
Sign Petition: Demand El Rancho High School teacher be fired for anti-military rant


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Jan 30, 2018)

In a contest of wits, I know of a few "dudes" that would mop the floor with this guy. I have also met some rocks and window lickers while serving but at least they knew when to keep their mouths shut and not stigmatize a humble and selfless crowd.

2 Tim 2:4

X-D You know, if Military(world over) was as bad as the HS teacher says, why is there a relatively fast track "Troops to Teachers" program offered in the US Military? Wonder where at on the food chain that puts this bag of wind? (Rhetorical) If this guy ends up in the unemployment line, at least Federally, Veterans Preference allows vets to step in front of his application. Lulz!


----------



## 256 (Jan 30, 2018)

If you listen to the video he makes a comment about wearing night vision, walking around  aimlessly. I’d love to see him try that out, then try to shoot something. What an idiot.


----------



## 256 (Jan 30, 2018)

Some of the the lowest of the low are able to preform blood transfusions in helicopters, what a bunch of retards...

I suppose he’s entitled to his dumbass opinion


----------



## Topkick (Jan 30, 2018)

His opinion means absolutely nothing to me, but it does mean something to the impressionable kids in his classrooms.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 30, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Hey y'all...back in the 60s, 70s and 80s you'd have to search real hard to find somebody saying something _nice_ about the fuckin troops. This is lame compared to the shit they used to call us.
> 
> I hear guys bitching about how nowadays every swinging dick in a uniform is called a "hero." Well...whaddaya want? The pendulum has swung the other way. For now. At least a "hero" can get laid once in a while, get a freebie meal or have somebody buy them a beer.
> 
> So some commie teacher says we're all dumb. Consider the source and suck it up. You been called worse in bootcamp.



And with all that said and being true, he is still a tool that shouldn't use the classroom for his personal stupidity.

Indeed I have been called worse, but it isn't his job to tell kids what he thinks about the military since some of those kids may have parents serving. 

Like I said, he can have his opinion, but keep it out of the classroom.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 30, 2018)

Agoge said:


> Like I said, he can have his opinion, but keep it out of the classroom.



This.


----------



## 256 (Jan 30, 2018)

The word “commie” always gives me a laugh. Yeah, I can certainly see your point. Being a pre-9/11 SM probably wasn’t nearly as pretty. I think the frustration comes from us because we’ve been training and fighting, training and fighting for 16 years. When I say “we” I’m talking about the less than .5% of the population that has volunteered to to take on the GWOT. The American public hasn’t been asked to give up anything for this service, which is fine, it’s a volunteer force. But I look back to the WWII days people weren’t allowed to buy gas, let alone buy new cars. People at home supported the effort and shared the hardship. They supported it after the attack at Pearl Harbor. We had a “Pearl Harbor” on 9/11. 

So of course he can say dumb shit, that’s why we live here. But I can still tell people he’s an idiot.


----------



## 256 (Jan 30, 2018)

Yep he’s there to teach, not give his opinions. Good post!



Agoge said:


> And with all that said and being true, he is still a tool that shouldn't use the classroom for his personal stupidity.
> 
> Indeed I have been called worse, but it isn't his job to tell kids what he thinks about the military since some of those kids may have parents serving.
> 
> Like I said, he can have his opinion, but keep it out of the classroom.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 30, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Of course it isn't his job. He's a piece of shit. He has a history of being a piece of shit. There's lots of pieces of shit teaching our kids. My kids had a few pieces of shit for teachers and professors. He's an asshole. Fuck him.



And they need to be held accountable for their words and deeds. Just because they are clowns and acknowledged as such doesn't give that person a right to simply continue on.

Maybe it's just me, but when my kids had teachers like that who felt their classrooms were their pulpits, they dealt with me. I didn't simply acknowledge them as being stupid, I did something to fix the issue.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 30, 2018)

You know how you can tell how much substance and backbone someone has? When they make stupid, idiotic comments and not think twice about, but once the sentiment of the majority levels it wrath down upon you, you turtle up like a frickin coward, delete your social media accounts and go into hiding.......

Latest Update


----------



## Gunz (Jan 30, 2018)

Agoge said:


> And they need to be held accountable for their words and deeds. Just because they are clowns and acknowledged as such doesn't give that person a right to simply continue on.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but when my kids had teachers like that who felt their classrooms were their pulpits, they dealt with me. I didn't simply acknowledge them as being stupid, I did something to fix the issue.




I'm not arguing with you, man. We're in total agreement. If a teacher said this crap to my kid in class, I'd be first in line calling for his termination. I think I'm failing to fully expound my gist here...so with that I will exit, stage right, from this particular discussion.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 30, 2018)

Good.  Sounds like he got what he deserved.  

I will be standing by to see how high  his GoFundMe goes...


----------



## Grunt (Jan 30, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> I'm not arguing with you, man. We're in total agreement. If a teacher said this crap to my kid in class, I'd be first in line calling for his termination. I think I'm failing to fully expound my gist here...so with that I will exit, stage right, from this particular discussion.



I'm not arguing with you either my Brother! I am just adding on to your statements. Sometimes my brain and fingers operate at two different speeds...we are in agreement...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 21, 2018)

*- UPDATE -*

How do you say...”Bye, Felicia!”

www.foxnews.com/us/2018/03/21/teacher-who-called-military-lowest-low-is-fired.html


----------



## Centermass (Mar 21, 2018)

Hey Greggy: No pickles on my burger.......


----------



## 256 (Mar 21, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *- UPDATE -*
> 
> How do you say...”Bye, Felicia!”
> 
> www.foxnews.com/us/2018/03/21/teacher-who-called-military-lowest-low-is-fired.html



I’m not sure I’m glad he got fired or not. It makes me wonder if he’ll have a case to sue. Colorado Cake-maker vs Gay cake requester, kinda thing. The Supreme court can’t figure that one out. I agree the dude sucks, but to lose his job because of what he said? That’s a slippery slope, coming from the OP.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 21, 2018)

256 said:


> but to lose his job because of what he said? That’s a slippery slope, coming from the OP.



When this story first went down I remember going back and reading exactly what was said.  If he said what he said about the military in general, fine that’s his opinion.  But he took it a step further and singled out the students in the class who sought to serve in the military; along with the students’ family and friends who were serving.

Making it personal crossed the line...and sealed his fate.

_Salcido faced a severe backlash after a student secretly recorded him asking his government class why they would want to serve in the military, calling those who serve “dumbs‑‑‑s.”    _

_“Think about the people who you know who are over there. Your freaking stupid Uncle Louie or whatever. They’re dumbs‑‑‑s,” Salcido can be heard saying in the Jan. 25 tirade._

_“They’re not like high-level thinkers, they’re not academic people, they’re not intellectual people. They’re the lowest of our low.”_


----------



## Topkick (Mar 21, 2018)

I am glad he got fired. If I'm a school admin, I dont think this is the type of role model I want in my school. So I move on. Leaders should be able to lead their teams. Would he be fired for a racial comment? No different than stereotyping all military as dumbshits. My .02


----------



## DC (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Dame (Mar 21, 2018)

256 said:


> I’m not sure I’m glad he got fired or not. It makes me wonder if he’ll have a case to sue. Colorado Cake-maker vs Gay cake requester, kinda thing. The Supreme court can’t figure that one out. I agree the dude sucks, but to lose his job because of what he said? That’s a slippery slope, coming from the OP.



What he said was an out-and-out lie. If a teacher stood in front of a class and told his students that "You don't want to become a fireman. Think about those guys. They are the ones dumb enough to actually RUN INTO a burning building," would that be a case for firing him? (No pun intended.) Of course it is! He lied to those kids just to make one feel badly about the desire to become one of the greatest things our country ever produced: a United States Marine!


----------



## 256 (Mar 21, 2018)

Dame said:


> What he said was an out-and-out lie. If a teacher stood in front of a class and told his students that "You don't want to become a fireman. Think about those guys. They are the ones dumb enough to actually RUN INTO a burning building," would that be a case for firing him? (No pun intended.) Of course it is! He lied to those kids just to make one feel badly about the desire to become one of the greatest things our country ever produced: a United States Marine!



So I’m going to agree and disagree with what you said. I agree wholeheartedly that the greatest things our country has ever produced is a United State Marine. I will disagree with the other part, I believe he has the right to lie. A lie is freedom of speech, unless representatives serving the needs of the people grant it a law. We can’t yell fire in a theater, we’ve determined that’s against the constitution. 

Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.

Now, I will also say I have no idea what’s in the idiot’s contract he signed. If what he did was a breach of his contract, fire away. But to be fired for telling people what we think, I don’t like it. There are  exceptions to that, my job (Police) is one of those. 

That’s just how I see it, certainly does not mean I am right. I firmly believe I wear the uniform every day to ensure the people’s rights are preserved, not so much to take them away, even if I hate what they say. I’d like to lock up every idiot that burns a flag and protests a Soldier/Sailor/Marine/Airman’s funeral, but that’s the process of preserving rights. Even if it’s against how you feel.

Respectfully.


----------



## CDG (Mar 21, 2018)

This isn't a freedom of speech issue. Teachers have a responsibility to conduct themselves a certain way in front of students. This clown deserved his firing. I don't get to tell my boss to fuck off and then claim 1st Amendment rights.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 21, 2018)

CDG said:


> This isn't a freedom of speech issue. Teachers have a responsibility to conduct themselves a certain way in front of students. This clown deserved his firing. I don't get to tell my boss to fuck off and then claim 1st Amendment rights.



Agreed. 1st amendment gives us the right to free speech but does not prevent backlash for doing so. Good. Fuck this cat. Flip that burger dick head.

M.


----------



## 256 (Mar 21, 2018)

CDG said:


> I don't get to tell my boss to fuck off and then claim 1st Amendment rights.



Agreed, but that’s not what he did. In MO you can’t paint a broard brush, each case has to be looked at individually. If he didn’t break a law or breech his contract or policy of his employer (which he very well may have, I don’t know) he has the right to say what is on his mind.

Let me add, I have no issue eating my words if he did act out of policy.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 22, 2018)

Even not knowing its specifics, I don't see any way his conduct _couldn't _have violated his contract or employment policy.  At a minimum it's bullying and harassment of his students.  It also undermines his credibility and legitimacy as a teacher.


----------



## Box (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm curious about the broader context.  What kind of history class was he giving?   It did sound like more than just a John Kerry moment suggesting that only uneducated people join the military and get stuck in Iraq.

The history teacher attack the broader institution of the entire military.  Not just 'dumb enlisted' but the institution itself by suggesting that the military wasn't smart enough to counter the third world war machine.  (which only shows that the history teacher isn't smart enough to realize that college educated civilian leaders that give the military their marching orders)
His diatribe also suggested that the college education at our nations service academies is lacking as well since the entire military is too dumb to seek private sector employment...
...which by the way, teaching at a public school is NOT private sector employment - but Salcido is to myopic to notice that since his nose is pointed skyward instead of where he is going

I would like to cordially invite Mr Salcido to defecate in his hat and then pull it snuggly down past his ears.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 22, 2018)

Hey unemployed fucking dude suck this.


----------



## Dame (Mar 22, 2018)

256 said:


> Agreed, but that’s not what he did. In MO you can’t paint a broard brush, each case has to be looked at individually. If he didn’t break a law or breech his contract or policy of his employer (which he very well may have, I don’t know) he has the right to say what is on his mind.
> 
> Let me add, I have no issue eating my words if he did act out of policy.



The issue I see is not First Amendment. First Amendment means he can lie all he wants to his wife without it being a crime. (Might get him fired as a husband though.) Lying to other adults in public is his right. But this was not a case of firing over criminal conduct.

In this case, he lied to a group of minors in his charge who are themselves protected under the Free and Appropriate Public Education Act. This was in _no_ way appropriate. The expletives alone were enough to get him suspended without pay once parents reported it. But lying? Oh hell no. This is why text books that rephrase the Second Amendment get pulled from the shelves. You cannot teach falsehoods in public schools and expect to keep your job. As @Muppet said, he is free to fail and suffer the consequences, including loss of employment for breach of contract.



Marauder06 said:


> Even not knowing its specifics, I don't see any way his conduct _couldn't _have violated his contract or employment policy.  At a minimum it's bullying and harassment of his students.  It also undermines his credibility and legitimacy as a teacher.


Exactly right. For the "lost" time in class, parents have a right to demand additional class time even. Now, I don't know any parent who would do that in this case. But in other cases of say, occupational therapy or speech therapy, those lost hours are accounted for over the summer if need be.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 22, 2018)

I've known many people to be let go just because the boss thought "we want to go in a different direction." In this case, if I were the boss, it'd be reason enough. Its probably not that simple in the education field, but I'd think administration would have enough authority to hire and fire as they see fit.


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 22, 2018)

He's an educator. He by definition should be educating not expressing free speech while performing his job duties. Fired for not performing his job, but performing advocacy on tax payers dime, is all I see here.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Mar 22, 2018)

Just thought I'd throw this out here. Based on my understanding of people going into the education field and what I've seen in academia in general, I think that instructors like Greggy are a symptom of the rot caused by ultra-liberal ideologies that have permeated our school systems. People like Greg are not uncommon in academia, what's concerning is that they are essentially moulding the psyche of the American youth.

Liberal ideologies tend to be embraced and are a large part of the culture, in the departments and colleges, where a majority of educators and support staff are trained. In a way, the indoctrination of our public sector educators tends to trickle down to students. People like Greg are just the shit heels, who think they're beyond reproach, that get louder and louder until they are finally hammered down. Teachers and admins who feign political outrage and call for their students to stage walkouts based on their ideals are some the quieter shitheads.

The above being said, I'm not damning educators or the education system, just want to point out that Greg is not alone and there are hundreds like him who have been smart enough to not be caught.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 22, 2018)

I read this article today. Its about more than gun control and it obviously applies to a certain degree in all levels of education.
American Rifleman - April 2018 - 12


----------



## x SF med (Mar 23, 2018)

Okay...  my less than intelligent self thought a posting of this little piece of literature might be some reading that could inspire some discussion in this thread - The Communist Manifesto, Marx & Engels.  Does anybody else see any parallels to Mr. Salcido's rant, and the link posted by @Topkick from this little treatise?


----------



## Topkick (Mar 23, 2018)

The NRA article highlights the degree which socialism and liberalism has infiltrated the American education system. Salcido is respresentative of this through his anti- military rants. My questions are how did it get this way? How did it become en Vogue to bash your country and disregard anything good about America? How and why did this manifesto posted by @ x SF med become so important to American educators? How do we bring back some balance?


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 18, 2018)

But, wait!  There's more!
El Rancho teacher Gregory Salcido had nude images on work computer, used racial slurs, report says – San Gabriel Valley Tribune
How the hell did this guy remain employed for so long?  


> The workplace investigation into a fired El Rancho High history and government teacher uncovered nude images of women on his school computer, one of many inflammatory allegations made against Gregory Salcido.
> 
> Following Salcido’s now-infamous anti-military rant, the El Rancho Unified School District opened an investigation which ultimately led the school board to fire him last month.That report was released Tuesday.
> 
> Among the numerous allegations were that Salcido deleted several illicit photos from his work computer, that he used racial slurs when speaking to students and that he once told his class he would kill them all if it were required to protect his family.





> The report was compiled by Steve Hummel, owner of the Fremont-based Paradox Technology, which conducts  “expert investigation and forensic services for attorneys,” according to the company’s website. Hummel interviewed students, parents, teachers, counselors, administrators and Salcido himself for the investigation. He also compiled records from Salcido’s personnel file and recovered documents from Salcido’s work computer.
> According to the report, Salcido:
> 
> 
> ...





> Despite Salcido’s denials of many of the allegations in his interview with Hummel, the investigator concluded that Salcido “lied repeatedly during his interview stating he has never raised his voice at a student, never used any curse or swear words in class, never singled out any student with humiliation or racist comments.”
> 
> In Hummel’s opinion, he wrote, “History shows Mr. Salcido will not stop his unacceptable behavior no matter what discipline the district uses on him. Mr. Salcido places his students in physical and emotional danger with his behavior. Removing Mr. Salcido seems to be the only way to protect the students.”


----------



## Topkick (Apr 18, 2018)

He should have a tough time finding a new career. This bonehead really outed himself.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 18, 2018)

This would make CNN if he weren’t a progressive.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 18, 2018)

Hey, unemployed pervert racist fucking dude, suck this.


----------



## 256 (Apr 29, 2018)

Maybe this teacher is on to something. I made the dumb decision to use a chainsaw at 1:00pm after being up all night for midnights. People have asked me why I paid so much for Duluth Fire Hose pants. My new answer will be, “because I’m dumb.” Buy a pair, they saved part of my upper thigh. Leg day wouldn’t have been as much fun as it usually is...


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 29, 2018)

I have a pair of the ladies work pants.  Duluth is the real deal.  Although I admit I dont play with chain saws LOL


----------

